
Acer C720 Chromebook - xmpir
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/acer-c720-chromebook.html
======
stevekinney
I see that this one has a USB 3.0 port (unlike the HP one that was announced a
few days ago). That said, it seems to me that Google is making it hard to pick
one given how many similar offerings they have on the page.

------
dnissley
Hopefully the build quality on this one will be a little higher than the C710.
Last year's model did not feel very nice to use compared to Samsung's series
3, despite being more powerful under the hood.

